# Tourism must be off as TUG is shorter



## gejone (Dec 5, 2009)

Since I've discovered TUG I have used it as a great resource before I travel. Normally I go to HI 1-2 times a year and my next trip is Jan. 2010. As I've been reading TUG in preparation for the trip it appears there are fewer posts involving HI. Has anyone noticed the same?


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 5, 2009)

Here on TUG there always seems to be more trip planning in the spring for summer trips, for some reason.  Also - travel to Hawaii is down in general.  I think more people are renting and trading their Hawaii resorts because of the high cost of airfare and the bad economy.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 5, 2009)

I've noticed far fewer people than usual seem to be looking at the Hawaii bulletin board.  

I guess no job, worrying about your job, your neighbors well being, homless folks on street corners, Christmas presents and travel, estimated taxes due in Jan, condo maintenance fees and property taxes due the end of Dec, Apr 15th US, State, Local taxes due, increasing airfare costs, special assessments, increasing insurance costs, two simultaneous wars, no raise for 2010, paying medical bills just might be a concern.

You can be sure you'll never know the bottom line for two bills until too late:  Hospital and Taxes.  


Thank goodness I have a trip to Maui in Jan--sounds like I really need it.

Sterling


----------



## gejone (Dec 5, 2009)

Sterling,

The economy is one reason I'm going to HI, Gary's Stimulus Program. I give to my church, charities and by taking a trip I help create and/or save jobs. I don't buy much "stuff", but eating out, staying in a TS, taking tours and visiting museums, etc. helps keep the money in circulation and most of that money stays in the local economy. I'm fortunate as my income is stable, can't say that about the future of health care and the tax increase that's coming. 

It's extra nice this trip as I'm using points for my ticket, that leaves me more money to spend while on the trip. A few years ago I started a "Fun Escrow Account". A set amount is deposited into the account each month for condo fees, personal property taxes, season tickets, etc., I got tired of getting hit with five big bills each Dec, now it's just write the check.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm going next summer for 2 weeks, it's seems a bit early to start making concrete plans for activities.  I'll start reading the Revealed books over Xmas break. I think DH's been in the Kauai book, since I just noticed something I was looking for is being used as a bookmark. 

Now the whole plan started last November when I booked my first week and finally came together this November when the ongoing search came in for week 2.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 5, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Also - travel to Hawaii is down in general.  I think more people are renting and trading their Hawaii resorts because of the high cost of airfare and the bad economy.



That's why we decided to go.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Dec 5, 2009)

I'll be interested to see if Maui will be alittle slower this Feb when we go for 12 days. It's Pres week so it is always very busy, but this year may be slower which will be welcomed.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 5, 2009)

Twinkstar:  I save every bit of loose change I get and once a month have the bank count it and then pull out my Hawaii envelope, have them convert the smaller bills into the biggest possible and put the envelope back in the safe deposit box.  Since March I've got almost $800 for my Jan 2010 trip.  Amazing I never miss it. 

I'll get brave and start stashing change & every $1 bill this Feb for the 2011 Hawaii trip. 


Sterling


----------



## gejone (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm planning an II trade within my 60 day window and I've seen loads of trades available in December. At one point I could have strung together 6 consecutive weeks on trade, of course who has 6 weeks available. Oh, I must have forgot the Kauai Kid.   Most of the availbility seems to be within 3-4 weeks so I'm getting closer to landing my choice of places. Forecast calls for a little snow tomorrow, that means it's Hawaii time.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 5, 2009)

Kauai Kid said:


> Twinkstar:  I save every bit of loose change I get and once a month have the bank count it and then pull out my Hawaii envelope, have them convert the smaller bills into the biggest possible and put the envelope back in the safe deposit box.  Since March I've got almost $800 for my Jan 2010 trip.  Amazing I never miss it.
> 
> I'll get brave and start stashing change & every $1 bill this Feb for the 2011 Hawaii trip.
> 
> ...



I opened an account for HI last Spring, put my tax refunds in it(they were rather nice size last year.)

I should try that with my change, thanks for the idea.


----------



## isisdave (Dec 5, 2009)

I'll bet there'd be more activity if the airfares would come down a little. Sheesh!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 5, 2009)

isisdave said:


> I'll bet there'd be more activity if the airfares would come down a little. Sheesh!



I'm waiting, because I really think they'll start the sales in Jan-Feb. I think first 3 months of the year is when we saw some of those $600 ish RT from east of the Miss. last year. Have to go look at the Travel thread history.

 Continental dropped down to 3 figures yesterday for DTW-HNL. It's back up today

I need to book one night, since my weeks don't match up exact days and I'm going to priceline that sucker 60-90 days before we leave.


----------



## gejone (Dec 5, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> I need to book one night, since my weeks don't match up exact days and I'm going to priceline that sucker 60-90 days before we leave.




If you haven't checked this site go to www.biddingfortravel.com.  Think of it as TUG for Priceline. You can find what hotels actually participate in Priceline and the recent successful bids and some excellent bidding stragety. On two trips I needed an extra night and stayed at the Maui Coast Hotel in Kihei and it wasn't bad. At that time the airline crews were staying there and that's usually a pretty good indicator.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 5, 2009)

gejone said:


> If you haven't checked this site go to www.biddingfortravel.com.  Think of it as TUG for Priceline. You can find what hotels actually participate in Priceline and the recent successful bids and some excellent bidding stragety. On two trips I needed an extra night and stayed at the Maui Coast Hotel in Kihei and it wasn't bad. At that time the airline crews were staying there and that's usually a pretty good indicator.



I'll take a look, I used Priceline to book a trip to DC. Got Hyatt Metro Center mid week for $100 nt.


----------



## PamMo (Dec 6, 2009)

*Car deals for January?*

I see some TUGers will be in Hawaii next month. Me, too! I've been looking around for a good deal on a car rental in Maui, but haven't found anything close to what I got in October. We rented a Mustang convertible for just over $220/wk including all taxes and fees - it's easily double that now. Has anyone found any great deals for January?


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 6, 2009)

Try Hawaii car rental.com

Gettin awful late for deals.


----------



## gejone (Dec 6, 2009)

PamMo said:


> I see some TUGers will be in Hawaii next month. Me, too! I've been looking around for a good deal on a car rental in Maui, but haven't found anything close to what I got in October. We rented a Mustang convertible for just over $220/wk including all taxes and fees - it's easily double that now. Has anyone found any great deals for January?



Convertibles are among the highest priced cars in HI. I've found several Mid-size for under $220 per week. Guess it depends on how much the open air is worth to you. 

Sterling,

Thanks for the tip on Hawaiicarrental.com. Just booked a week with a Mid-size for $204 total, vendor ended up being Avis. Mahalo.


----------



## SherryS (Dec 6, 2009)

Try these: http://www.carrentalinhawaii.com/
http://www.discounthawaiicarrental.com/discount-links.htm


----------



## Kona Lovers (Dec 13, 2009)

Kauai Kid said:


> Twinkstar:  I save every bit of loose change I get and once a month have the bank count it and then pull out my Hawaii envelope, have them convert the smaller bills into the biggest possible and put the envelope back in the safe deposit box.  Since March I've got almost $800 for my Jan 2010 trip.  Amazing I never miss it.
> 
> I'll get brave and start stashing change & every $1 bill this Feb for the 2011 Hawaii trip.
> 
> ...



Hey Sterling!  Do you have Bank of America in your area?  I use their Keep the Change Savings setup where whenever you use your debit card, they round to the next dollar and transfer the change into your savings account.  Just an idea.  Have a great vacation, sounds like you need it!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 13, 2009)

gejone said:


> Convertibles are among the highest priced cars in HI. I've found several Mid-size for under $220 per week. Guess it depends on how much the open air is worth to you.
> 
> Sterling,
> 
> Thanks for the tip on Hawaiicarrental.com. Just booked a week with a Mid-size for $204 total, vendor ended up being Avis. Mahalo.



For any Costco members, I found for mid July midsize and standard SUV's for 269 for a week via Alamo.


----------



## beach_bumz (Dec 13, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> For any Costco members, I found for mid July midsize and standard SUV's for 269 for a week via Alamo.



Thanks for that! I've never booked a car this far in advance and never thought of using costco, but going through the link on thier website, I just reserved a full size car for a couple of weeks next July in Maui at a rate much less than what we were planning on spending :whoopie:


----------

